

Star Wars Speederbike, in Real Life: Aerofex Hover Bike Flies the Mojave - technel
http://dsc.discovery.com/gear-gadgets/star-wars-speederbike-in-real-life-aerofex-hover-bike-flies-the-mojave.html#mkcpgn=fbdsc17

======
ColinWright
Although they don't have many comments, you may be interested in the other
submissions of this story from many, many sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396351>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4411929>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4414683>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4416072>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4416668>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4417151>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4418917>

One of the HN comments asserts that it's a fake.

